# Why do I like the Allez?



## ScottS (Jul 27, 2004)

Bear with me as I'm a little overwhelmed. I've got a touring bike (C'dale T2000) and a Fisher Sugar 2 MTB, so road bikes are a whole new world to me. 

Recently I was away at a conference and rented a Specialized Allez for the week. I had a blast. It felt perfect underneath me and I wanted to take it home with me. Not living close to a bike shop, I don't really get to sample many bikes, so I'm lacking a comparison for now. Worse, I wouldn't know where to begin looking for comparisons.

So I guess, I'm really looking for is:
What are comparables to the Allez to test out (particularly in the Trek line)?
Where the Allez fits in along the comfort-performance scale?
What characteristics of the Allez might have attributed to my high level of comfort and ease of riding?


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

*I have one*



ScottS said:


> Bear with me as I'm a little overwhelmed. I've got a touring bike (C'dale T2000) and a Fisher Sugar 2 MTB, so road bikes are a whole new world to me.
> 
> Recently I was away at a conference and rented a Specialized Allez for the week. I had a blast. It felt perfect underneath me and I wanted to take it home with me. Not living close to a bike shop, I don't really get to sample many bikes, so I'm lacking a comparison for now. Worse, I wouldn't know where to begin looking for comparisons.
> 
> ...


I have a 2001 Allez Comp. 

One thing to note there is an Allez model along the entire spectrum of quality. Roughly aligning with Shimano drive train lines. There's an entry level with all or mostly Sora components, all AL frame, and lower end seat post, bars, etc. It can be had for $650.00 or so. Then there's Allez (generally been called the Allez Pro, but that may have changed in 2005, I'll check the web site) that's all Dura Ace, composite AL frame with carbon fiber stays, Pave seat post, and other higher quality niceities. This bike is approaching the $3000.00 price point. There's been some variation over the model years but from highest to lowest I think you will see names like
Allez (no other model name) (generally Sora)
Allez Sport (generally Tiagra)
Allez Elite (genarally 105)
Allez Comp (generally Ultegra)
Allez Pro (generally Dura Ace)
These names may be out dated since I have not been a serious shopper for a few years. 
Do you know which one you rented. That will help provide guidance for compariable models in competitors lines. There's also the Cr-Mo models. 

The Allez is designed to be basically a crit bike. I find the bike plenty comfortable as well, but the designer at his CAD/CAM did not have comfort in mind as his primary goal when they laid these bikes out. They are meant to be relatively short distance high performance speed machines. In the Specialized line, the Roubaix is designed with bias for comfort over performance and the Allez is the opposite. The AL Allez's have grass roots reputation for being a harsh ride. I'm wondering if you had a Cr-Mo model, which do indeed have a grass root reputation for a comfortable ride. 

If you don't know which Allez you had, reply back with component info and color and I bet we can pin point the model.

Scot


----------



## ScottS (Jul 27, 2004)

My T2000 has a lot of Ultegra components, with which I'm quite happy, but I will say I was surprised how well the Soras behaved, especially on a rental bike!

I'm not opposed to a better frame, but I was just wondering what chareteristics this bike might have had that made me feel so "at home" on it. Things more like wheelbase, top tube length, or whatever. Of course part of it is the ease of riding an actual road bike instead of a mountain bike or a heavy touring bike with a rack and non-carbon fork 

I'm sure it was the regular Allez since it had Sora shifters. I rented it in the fall of 2004. Here's a picture I found of it and cropped. Now that I look at it, I wonder if it was a brand new 2005 that I was riding.


----------



## ScottS (Jul 27, 2004)

I forgot to add that my summer riding consist of 10-20 mile recreation rides with a couple metric centuries and a regular century for good measure. I did my first century on a mtb with slicks, and the second on the touring bike. Also did Ragbrai on the tourer. I had never considered a road bike before Ragbrai. Then after we got home, I helped unload the truck and about fell over in disbelief when I picked up a road bike and nearly threw it over my head, expecting it to weigh closer to my tourer.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

*Differences*



ScottS said:


> My T2000 has a lot of Ultegra components, with which I'm quite happy, but I will say I was surprised how well the Soras behaved, especially on a rental bike!
> 
> I'm not opposed to a better frame, but I was just wondering what chareteristics this bike might have had that made me feel so "at home" on it. Things more like wheelbase, top tube length, or whatever. Of course part of it is the ease of riding an actual road bike instead of a mountain bike or a heavy touring bike with a rack and non-carbon fork
> 
> I'm sure it was the regular Allez since it had Sora shifters. I rented it in the fall of 2004. Here's a picture I found of it and cropped. Now that I look at it, I wonder if it was a brand new 2005 that I was riding.


The differences between the T2000 and an Allez is pretty small. There's a few things you might notice.
1) Slightly smaller wheelbase on the Allez. This would make it peppier in a turn and less stable riding no handed. I think the Rake is smaller too, which would make this difference more noticable.
2) Compact geometry. Some people like it better than standard, maybe you're one of them.
3) The oft repeated words on this board, FIT FIT FIT. This may have nothing to do with differences between the two bikes, but maybe with the reach, rise, KOPS, and other variables that go into making a bike for work you the rider. You might want to play with your setback, stem, cleat position, etc on T2000 to see you can mimic the things that made the Allez feel right.

Scot


----------



## vitin (Feb 19, 2002)

*my base2003 model allez w full carbon fork*

w shimano9 and 10 speed mix ultegra drivetrain low budget machine


----------



## greenmeanie (Jul 21, 2005)

There is also some rubber dampners in the head that cut down on vibes. You might have noticed that.


----------



## bikerc (May 24, 2005)

ScottS said:


> Bear with me as I'm a little overwhelmed. I've got a touring bike (C'dale T2000) and a Fisher Sugar 2 MTB, so road bikes are a whole new world to me.
> 
> Recently I was away at a conference and rented a Specialized Allez for the week. I had a blast. It felt perfect underneath me and I wanted to take it home with me. Not living close to a bike shop, I don't really get to sample many bikes, so I'm lacking a comparison for now. Worse, I wouldn't know where to begin looking for comparisons.
> 
> ...


I just recently bought an Allez Elite and the Trek bike you want to compare it with is the 1500 (for 2005). If you look at the specs they are comparable in components and price. You can try going up and down on that line to see what the differences are but I believe the frame in the Alpha Aluminum line is basically the same. It is just the components that are upgraded.

Like you, I am totally baffled about why I like the Allez. I was originally going to buy a Dolce (woman specific design) and I ended up buying the Allez. I found that the Specialized bikes seems to ride smoother than the comparable Trek line. And I think it felt more solid, less jiggling around compared to the Trek. And also way more responsive compared to the Dolce.

Also a thing to note: I ride a Allez 52cm but a Trek 1500 54cm. So, make sure you are fitted properly to the Trek if you test-ride it.

Good luck!

-Frances


----------



## CUlmer (Aug 8, 2005)

I have the 2005 base Specialized Allez (exact same one you rented) and have recently upgraded it with 105s and Ultegra (inherited when my husband upgraded his road bike to Ultegra/Dura Ace). My previous road bike was a Giant OCR, and the handling/responsiveness between the two bikes was night and day! I test rose the Dolce and the Trek 1500 as well, but the minute I got on the Allez, I was in love. The handling and general "liveliness" of the bike was awesome!  With the Giant, my husband would practically drag me out of the house for rides--I just didn't feel quite right on it. Now I can't spend enough time on my bike!

Good luck with your test rides!


----------

